# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  التسجيل الصوتي للخطيب السيد محمد القصاب محرم 1432 متابعة يومية

## نجم ثاقب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللَهٌمَ صَل ِعَلى مُحَمْدٍ وَآل ِ مُحَمْدٍ الْطَيّبْينَ الْطَاهِرّيْنَ* 
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين أبي القاسم محمد وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين .  
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن على ظالميهم من الأولين والآخرين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 
مع التسجيل الصوتي للمجلس الذي أقيم في ليلة الثلاثاء
ليلة استهلال هلال محرم الحرام
من مجلس الحاج السيد هاشم القصاب بالدخل المحدود بجوار مسجد الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله 
مع الخطيب السيد محمد القصاب 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/h2IwIumc/Recorded_Audio_30--1431_07-14-.html 
مأجورين

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/audio/SSVfYuhg/Recorded_Audio_01--1432_07-04-.html

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة الثالثة
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Kh1mCrOq/Recorded_Audio_02--1432_07-06-.html

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله عليك سيدي ومولآي أبا عبدالله الحسين*
*مجآالس رآآائعه وصوت حسيني شجي* 
*حفظ الله السيد وسدد خطاهـ بالآل الكرآام*
*الله يعطيه الف عاآآفيه*
*ودووم هالصوت في خدمة الحسين وآله*

*وشكراً لك اخي الكريم ع الصوتياآت*
*وربي يعطيك الف عاآآفيه*
*وجزاك الله كل خير*
*لآتنسوونآ من دعاائكم*
*....*

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة الرابعة
http://www.4shared.com/audio/3BkvMejd/Recorded_Audio_03--1432_07-09-.html


ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اتعبني غلآهـ..×

يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآإأفيه ع الطرح  ..~
مآإأننح ـرم ..}

----------


## قارعة الانتظار

الله يحفظ السيد ويطول بعمره من أروع الأصوات الحسينية



               الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخوي نجم ثاقب ورحم الله والديك

                              ومأجورين ومثابين

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة الخامسة





http://www.4shared.com/audio/0w0Fs9ko/Recorded_Audio_04--1432_07-04-.html



ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/audio/1f2i6-eO/Recorded_Audio_05--1432_07-06-.html

----------

فرح (12-12-2010)

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو خيووو
وفي ميزان اعمالك .يعطيك العااافيه 
ورحم الله والديك 
وقضى الله حوائجك بحق الآل الاطهار

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة السابعة

http://www.4shared.com/audio/jc3FL75...32_07-10-.html

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة الثامنة 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Ads3uwU...32_07-05-.html



ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة التاسعة 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/y7gwxff...32_07-14-.html

ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع ليلة الفاجعة العظمى
ليلة العاشر من المحرم 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/nsNwqzun/Recorded_Audio_09--1432_07-09-.html

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحسيناه

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة الحادية عشرة

http://www.4shared.com/audio/VypaOKDd/Recorded_Audio_10--1432_07-09-.html


وعظم الله لكم الأجر

----------


## نجم ثاقب

مع الليلة الثانية عشرة
http://www.4shared.com/audio/fv2SnVMS/Recorded_Audio_11--1432_07-23-.html


ومع الليلة الثالثة عشرة

http://www.4shared.com/audio/BKy47Nj4/Recorded_Audio_12--1432_07-16-.html

وختاما عظم الله أجوركم
ونسألكم الدعاء

----------

